

Nanodegrees: A New Kind Of Credential For Jobs in Technology - ratsbane
https://www.udacity.com/nanodegrees

======
radmuzom
As a statistician working for a bank, this is good news. I was doing some
self-study to become proficient in JavaScript (I already know a bit of
programming in C, Haskell, Java and JavaScript) - and this looks like it could
lend some stamp of credibility to a prospective employer or client. While I am
sure this is not enough, and should be backed up with open source
contributions, this is definitely a good start.

------
BSousa
So, we are just calling certifications by different names now?

I opened the iOS nanodegree page:

\--

The core courses will bring you from zero to hero in developing industry-
quality iOS apps using Apple's innovative programming language, Swift

. . .

* 7-8 months if you can commit 10 hours per week * 3-4 months if you can commit 20 hours per week

\--

So assuming one spends 40 hours a week (normal work week) in 1.5-2.0 months
you will be a 'accredited' iOS developer.

Sorry, I wouldn't hire you, and I can't remember a place I worked at that
would.

They will just be like the MCTS or whatever from Microsoft, but without at
least a 'governing' body that issues the requirements. Just something to add
to your resume to work at a place that doesn't know how to do hiring.

~~~
ratsbane
I wouldn't vote to hire a candidate solely because of a nanodegree from
Udacity but I would consider it a positive signal; not as strong as an MS in
CS from Stanford or a long list of published apps, but evidence of a desire
for self-improvement and the discipline to act on that.

~~~
radmuzom
Even an online CS degree from Stanford (if one existed) could not compete with
their regular CS degree. I think this is more appropriate for "average"
developers to put a stamp on their resume, and demonstrate to a prospective
employer that they have taken the time and effort to complete a course. It is
possible that you do not hire average developers, but then you are a minority.

~~~
ratsbane
Stanford does offer certificates and degrees delivered either partially or
entirely online:
[http://scpd.stanford.edu/publicViewHome.do?method=load](http://scpd.stanford.edu/publicViewHome.do?method=load)

I've taken CS courses at Stanford both through SCPD and on-campus. They're
literally the same classes. Lectures are videorecorded and online. Tests and
assignments are exactly the same.

There are minor advantages to being on campus: asking questions after class;
sitting around your TA's office in Palantir bean-bag chairs while someone
sketches sparse autoencoder on the dry-erase board; Axe burgers; but really,
remote is okay too.

------
judk
They have reinvented "certification"?

MCSE and Cisco might want a word with them about their "new kind" of
credential.

~~~
ratsbane
I think that's a little harsh. Vendor-specific certifications have earned a
bad rep, some more than others, but that doesn't mean there's no advantage in
_any_ educational recognition short of a degree from an accredited university.

I wonder if the Udacity, in a few years, will _be_ an accredited university
capable of granting degrees?

